
Let’s end publicly funded Catholic schools - hckr_nj
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/toronto/article-lets-end-publicly-funded-catholic-schools/
======
throwaway010718
In 6th grade we started learning about the various torture methods used on
Catholic saints. There was one particularly enthusiastic lesson where our
teacher explained how doctors recently confirmed the intersection of human
wrist bones could, as a pair, support the weight of human body and that rope
wouldn't be necessary to bind someone to a crucifix.

We learned all sorts of confusing and depraved ideas that made it nearly
impossible to concentrate during the non-religious classes. At least that was
my experience. It's arguable that these schools should be attended by no one,
let alone be publicly funded.

------
RobertRoberts
Why not no religion at all? Because then we can't have Christmas concerts or
Halloween dress up days because though these are all quite commercial, have
religious origins and are still observed by many as religious events.

So, we end up with a mess between keeping people happy from every angle at
once (where no one is particularly happy) instead of sticking to a logical
position that angers some and is a perfectly fine solution for the rational
population.

Edit: The down side of my perspective is that mob rule will alter what is
ethically acceptable to teach children in the future. Which is a real concern.

Edit: I don't think the schools have any business teaching kids about sex
either, let the parents do that. (I don't want to live in a communist dystopia
because we forget history)

Edit: (Removed some personal view points.)

------
mieses
One of the biggest wins for liberty in the United States courts was Pierce v.
Society of Sisters (1925) which struck down the Oregon state 1922 Compulsory
Education Act, a law targeting parochial schools. This anti-Catholic law was
strongly backed by the Ku Klux Klan and Democrats.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce_v._Society_of_Sisters](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce_v._Society_of_Sisters)

The article being discussed does not mention what they mean by funding. Does
it equate tax exempt status to funding? Are Catholic schools directly funded
by the Canadian government?

The article does equate Christian culture with all others and concludes "In a
society that claims to treat everyone equally regardless of background, this
is impossible to defend."

.. why does western civ have this ideal of "treating everyone equally"? What
will happen to this ideal once you eliminate the foundations? Maybe that is
the goal?

------
klyrs
Paywalled, anybody got a bypass?

~~~
atdt
[https://dpaste.de/nUKs](https://dpaste.de/nUKs)

------
Bostonian
Is there research showing that graduates of Catholic schools are less educated
in core academic subjects, are less likely to attend college, less likely to
get a good job, or more likely to break the law? Those are the main outcomes
the public cares about. In the absence of evidence that Catholic schools are
underperforming, the state should not try to usurp the choices of parents.

~~~
ajhurliman
Would you be this open to religiously themed education if there were numbers
that pointed to Islam-based schools leading to better jobs? Or if someone came
up with an atheist school that went out of its way to deny any deities and
they outperformed the Catholic schools? Should we shut down the Catholic
schools and just follow the numbers?

I guess my point is that most people don't want the federal government
advancing any religions that aren't their own (and for whatever reason people
are pretty relaxed about this concern when it comes to their own religion).

~~~
Bostonian
As long as the school teachers secular subjects well, I am ok with it having a
religious orientation, whether its Christian, Jewish, Muslim, or something
else.

